# Mashing Maris Otter



## SJW (30/7/07)

Any tips for mashing Maris Otter for the first time, in English style Bitters? Just wondering if I need to do a protein rest or maybe need to mash for longer than 60min? Any info would be good. Hope to use a single infusion if possible.

Steve


----------



## Stuster (30/7/07)

British brewing is pretty much based on single infusion brewing. No need to do anything else IMO. Mash longer than 60 minutes if you want, 90 minutes is fairly common, but after all the talk about conversion here a while ago I did an iodine test at 60 and there was conversion.


----------



## SJW (30/7/07)

Thanks Stuster, I dont want to start the old "conversion time" question again. Just wanted to make sure MO was well modified.
I have been using the Weyermanns Bo Pils lately and with all the talk of it being undermodified I have been doing a protein rest.
But I wont bother with Maris Otter, Sounds like a song!


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/7/07)

Not so much the mashing, but at the risk of starting another discussion, I (personally in my own experience based only on beers I have made) find that a long hard boil and a double helping of kettle finings is required to prevent chill haze when using MO.


----------



## Stuster (30/7/07)

I definitely agree with that. And serving the beer warm enough to enjoy the taste of the malt helps as well.


----------

